# Beyonce's wardrobe malfunction



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Beyonce Knowles clearly wanted make a big impression at the LA premiere of her new film Dreamgirls. But things started off badly when the 25-year-old singer stepped on to the red carpet - and then rapidly got worse.

Her seemingly see-through blue dress - all frills and lace, and tied up with a big bow - looked like it had been ripped down from someone's sitting room window. 
Then, without warning, the outfit slipped south and revealed a little bit more of the singer's bootilicious curves than she would have liked. 
Perhaps the slip had something to do with the fact that Beyoncé has lost more than a stone on her strict diet of cayenne pepper, maple syrup and water to play soul diva Deena Jones - based on Diana Ross during her days in The Supremes -in the Oscar-tipped movie.


----------



## brkfldpo (Mar 17, 2005)

bad bad boob job


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't see anything


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Good God those are beautiful tits....
(I'm taking about you Ransom)


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone have a picture of that lady cop on the bike with the HUGE tits?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I'll have to check bangedup.com for the good pics


:dito:


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Good God those are beautiful tits....
> (I'm taking about you Ransom)


yea, i wish i could say i know her intimintley


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

she fucked them tits up


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> she fucked them tits up


I'd still hit it....:hump:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

4ransom said:


> I'd still hit it....:hump:


:dito:


----------

